# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] CPC Hardware N°46 est sorti ! Microsoft et Apple sortent leurs ARM

## Dandu

Le Canard PC Hardware 46 est en kiosque. Dans ce numéro, nous avons décidé de nous intéresser à la prochaine révolution dans le monde de l'informatique : les processeurs ARM. Plus exactement, nous avons testé quelques appareils actuels, qui permettent de montrer l'état de l'art, avec notamment le DTK d'Apple, une machine qui préfigure les Mac Apple Silicon.

Windows 10, macOS 11, GNU/Linux, Chrome OS, nous avons testé différents périphériques équipés de SoC ARM, testé les capacités d'émulation, la compatibilité, les performances. Nous avons ouvert et testé le premier Mac « ARM », destiné aux développeurs, et même tenté des choses contre nature, comme installer Windows 10 sur un Raspberry Pi. Les résultats sont parfois étonnants, et vous verrez que si les puces ARM réservent des surprises, les x86 ne sont pas morts pour autant.

L'autre nouveauté, bien évidemment, vient des GeForce RTX. Malheureusement, les contraintes de notre bouclage ne nous ont pas permis de vous proposer un test des RTX 3070, 3080 ou 3090, mais nous vous offrons une analyse des annonces de Nvidia, ainsi que deux dossiers liés. Le premier vous expliquera pourquoi DLSS 2.0 est une excellente surprise par rapport à la première version, et le second vous dira tout sur le Hardware Accelerated GPU Scheduling et pourquoi cette technologie devrait s'imposer dans les PC sous Windows 10. Dans les autres nouveautés hardware, nous examinons le lancement par Intel des Tiger Lake (les premiers PC portables sont attendus en octobre), nous testons des CPU - des Core de 10e génération et les Ryzen XT -, de la RAM et des SSD externes. Nous vous proposons même un petit caméo : Doc TB est sorti de sa grotte, attiré par l'odeur d'une alimentation de 1 000 W à 20 €. Enfin, dans la section matérielle, nous sommes revenus 20 ans plus tard sur les CPU de Transmeta. 

Dans la suite du magazine, vous découvrirez le test d'une carte son (si), d'une étonnante clé USB « anti-ondes » ou d'un PC portable de joueur. Vous pourrez bien évidemment lire nos traditionnels guides d'achats, et nous avons décortiqué une config' venue directement d'Hollywood : le PC d'Henry Cavill. Oni vous expliquera aussi pourquoi le DRM Denuvo n'est pas si horrible que certains peuvent le dire, et Fanny nous détaille pourquoi la Nintendo 64 est si particulière dans sa gestion de l'audio. Et pour les amateurs d'Histoire, nous vous racontons la genèse de la première PlayStation.

----------


## bubulle780

Encore un numéro très intéressant que j'ai "dévoré" à réception. Ne changez rien et surtout ne passer pas "online", vive les
magazines papiers! Un seul regret attendre 3 mois le prochain numéro  :Tap:

----------


## Maitreyome

C'est vrai, 3 mois c'est long, d'ailleurs je me posais la question : faudra t-il attendre fin décembre pour le prochain ou peut être y-aura t-il un numéro spécial pour la sortie des nouveau proc AMD ? que j'aimerais !!!!!

+1 pas de démat c'est très bien rien ne vaut le papier.

----------


## Praetor

Dans 3 mois on pourra peut-être avoir les benchmarks de la mort entre les nouvelles GeForce et les nouvelles AMD  ::):

----------


## gege

Bonjour,

Je suis votre mag depuis l’époque Joystick mais vivant a l’étranger c'est compliqué de récupérer les exemplaires papiers de CPC hardware. Surtout en ce moment avec la Covid.. Oui j'ai essaye l’abonnent CPC Hardware pendant un an et je n'ai jamais reçu le dernier numéro ni aucune de réponse au 3 emails envoyés a votre "service" client. Les numéros arrivaient longtemps après la sortie initiale et les frais de port coûtaient autant que le mag...

Nous sommes en 2020, vous êtes un magazine tech et il n'y a toujours pas d’édition digitale? Franchement il est temps de s'y mettre (en complément du papier pour ceux qui préfèrent) car je n'aime pas télécharger votre canard en torrent...

Bonne continuation.

----------


## Yaman

Même commentaire que le monsieur au dessus. J'habite à 10000 bornes dans un pays où les gens écrivent avec des petits dessins et pas des lettres comme tout le monde.
J'aurais adoré lire ce numéro mais bon, non.

Le papier et l'édition digitale ne sont pas mutuellement incompatibles, cf Canard PC.

----------


## gros_bidule

Pareil pour l'abo numérique, quitte même à proposer en option un abo numérique "de soutien" au même prix que le papier, perso je le prendrais avec plaisir  :;): 
[edit] Bon parcontre faut arrêter les conneries et faire en sorte que le site marche pour de bon..

----------


## Praetor

En plus avec l'abo numérique, s'ils font comme CPC et sortent les articles au fur et à mesure, on aurait pas besoin d'attendre 3 mois  :;):

----------


## fletch2099

> Nous sommes en 2020, vous êtes un magazine tech et il n'y a toujours pas d’édition digitale?


Une éditions avec des doigts?

----------


## Nilsou

> En plus avec l'abo numérique, s'ils font comme CPC et sortent les articles au fur et à mesure, on aurait pas besoin d'attendre 3 mois


Je plussoie. J'allais justement venir dire que si chaque année le problème se pose pour la version papier, alors autant décaler la date pour cette version, quitte à ce qu'elle couvre plus de mois et la suivante moins de mois.

Parce que là ça fait beaucoup de page pour réécrire simplement les communiqués de presse, c'est un peu dommage.


Bon sinon, en tant que docteur en IA, j'ai toujours le même sentiment quand vous vous lancez dans des comparaisons entre les différents algos DLSS et leurs performances et résultats comparés par rapport à des algos plus classique d'anti-aliasing.

Systématiquement vous commettez, selon moi, la même erreur : vous comparez ce qui n'est pas comparable. Si demain je sors un algorithme capable de, au pif, rehausser les couleurs d'un jeu (bon vraiment au pif), que cet algo a un cout calculatoire affreux qui le rends absolument inapplicable tel quel. Bon il est évident que dans une comparaison par rapport à un algorithme standard il se fait défoncer.
 Puis que je vous vend une carte ad-hoc accélératrice à 300€ dédié à cet algorithme : forcement avec la carte ad-hoc ça fonctionne aussi vite ou plus vite que les algos standard. Est-ce que ça veut dire que mon algo est très bien ainsi ? Non pas vraiment, car j'ai payé 300€ de plus pour obtenir ce résultat !! Le rapport qualité/cout est donc naze.

Dans le cas du DLSS l'astuce qui semble confondre pas mal de monde c'est que la carte accélératrice en question est incluse d'office dans les CG de Nvidia, sans que des alternatives existent sérieusement : son cout est donc masqué. 
Mais faut il pour autant oublier le prix payé pour que cet algo tourne ? A mon sens non, ça doit toujours rentrer dans l’équation. Le DLSS a les résultats qu'il a mais il coute X euro en plus sur la CG, ce X pouvant être important. 

Si on prends le problème dans l'autre sens : à cout équivalent, si on enleve ce X € payé en plus on pourrait se payer une (hypothétique) CG de la gamme d'au dessus sans DLSS par exemple. C'est donc un cout en performance, réel, que le DLSS fait payer à l'usagé sur l'ensemble de l'utilisation de la CG, même quand il n'est pas activé. Et c'est ce cout en performance caché que vous ne prenez pas du tout en compte.

La comparaison avec des algos plus classique comme le TAA et autre MSAA est donc complétement hors propos à mon sens, car le véritable cout en performance du TAA et du MSAA se ressent immédiatement (utilisant les même pipeline que le reste, ils impact immédiatement les perfs de la CG à leur activation) alors que le DLSS exporte une partie de son calcul sur une carte dédié qui masque son cout reel. 

A mon avis il serait bon que vous rappeliez ce point quand vous parlez du DLSS : le DLSS est un algorithme très couteux en performance, et il n'est applicable que parce que Nvidia vous le fait payer au prix fort en cachant son cout dans le cout de la CG. Un cout, qui aurait pu être utilisé à autre chose. 
Seul l'absence de concurrence permet ce genre de chose, et c'est vraiment dommage, et on pourra déplorer que de toute manière il n'y a pas d'alternative donc pourquoi en discuter puisque aucun autre produit au même prix n'offre ces perfs ... mais ça vaut, à mon sens, tout de même le coups de le rappeler.

----------


## Dandu

Y a deux réponses à faire.

La première, sur l'impression. On peut évidemment pas faire ça, le planning se cale longtemps à l'avance, l"imprimeur a pas que nous comme client, et accessoirement, y a des contraintes légales sur les parutions. C'est pas un fanzine imprimé dans notre salon. On n'a pas de marge de manoeuvre (enfin, très peu).


La seconde chose, le raisonnement est joli, mais la réalité, c'est que c'est très théorique. D'une part, on n'a aucune idée du coût "caché" de l'ajout des unités dédiées, et d'autre part, surtout, on n'a pas le choix. Parce qu'il y a pas de cartes sans les unités chez Nvidia en haut de gamme (ni même dans des gammes équivalentes). Qui plus est, même chez AMD, on n'a pas spécialement de différences de coût pour des cartes équivalentes, en fait. Tu pars du principe que c'est un coût "caché", mais c'est pas totalement le cas : c'est une segmentation commerciale, mais AMD fait des cartes onéreuses aussi. 

Et je comprends pas vraiment le raisonnement sur "c'est couteux en performances". C'est quand même s'avancer un peu fort : tu supposes qu'une carte qui aurait à peu près la même taille de puce aurait des performances meilleures sans DLSS si les unités dédiées à ça servaient à du rendu classique ? Si c'est le cas, j'en suis vraiment pas certain.

Un calcul bête et méchant sur le nombre de transistors d'un TU116 (Turing sans les unités) donnerait environ ~8 milliards de transistors pour une puce avec 1920 unités. Et un TU106 (RTX 2060) avec ce nombre d'unités là est donné à ~10 milliards. La différence est pas ouf. Je pense surtout que Nvidia a choisi cette voie parce que le gain avec les unités dédiées est assez conséquent pour un coût (en transistor) modéré. Parce que même en réglant le DLSS pour la meilleure qualité possible, le gain par rapport à du natif dans la définition visée est intéressant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En plus avec l'abo numérique, s'ils font comme CPC et sortent les articles au fur et à mesure, on aurait pas besoin d'attendre 3 mois


Même quand on aura une version numérique, faut pas s'attendre à ça : on préfère tester correctement et pas trasher un test parce qu'on a reçu la carte deux jours avant le NDA (et accessoirement pas dormir).

----------


## Praetor

> Même quand on aura une version numérique, faut pas s'attendre à ça : on préfère tester correctement et pas trasher un test parce qu'on a reçu la carte deux jours avant le NDA (et accessoirement pas dormir).


Nan mais ça on est d'accord, personne ici ne vous demande de faire du temps réel. Après je ne sais pas comment vous travaillez, si vous faites tout en parallèle jusqu'au bouclage, auquel cas la parution numérique n'apporterait pas grand chose, ou s'il y a des dossiers qui sont déjà terminés bien avant, et dans ce cas on pourrait les lire un peu plus tôt. C'est juste que 3 mois c'est long  ::):

----------


## Dandu

Alors, ça dépend franchement des numéros, mais y a rarement des gros dossiers terminés bien avant, en fait.

----------


## Nilsou

> Y a deux réponses à faire.
> 
> La première, sur l'impression. On peut évidemment pas faire ça, le planning se cale longtemps à l'avance, l"imprimeur a pas que nous comme client, et accessoirement, y a des contraintes légales sur les parutions. C'est pas un fanzine imprimé dans notre salon. On n'a pas de marge de manoeuvre (enfin, très peu).


Nan mais ce que je disais c'est que si c'est comme ça chaque année il peut être cohérent de changer le planning pour toujours, chaque année.




> La seconde chose, le raisonnement est joli, mais la réalité, c'est que c'est très théorique. D'une part, on n'a aucune idée du coût "caché" de l'ajout des unités dédiées


Il est relativement "aisé" d'en faire des estimations. 
D'abord parce qu'on dispose du nombre d'unité de calcul dédié à l'IA sur la carte. Donc du nombre de transistors et de leurs proportions par rapport à la carte complète. Bien entendu il est difficile d'exprimer le cout caché d'un point de vue cout en argent, mais il est très simple de prendre la chose dans l'autre sens et de l'exprimer d'un point de vue cout calculatoire puisqu'on peut disposer du nombre de transistor imprimé qui ne servent qu'a l'IA et au raytracing et qui aurait pu servir à autre chose, on peut aussi faire l'estimation via la surface imprimée sur la carte dans les diagrammes.

On l'avait faites à un moment sur les fofo et c'était non négligeable : il ne faut pas chercher plus loin l'augmentation des prix sur l'ensemble de cette gamme. Nvidia fait en gros payer l'écart entre deux gammes d'un point de vue calculatoire et cout d'une technologie qu'il souhaite imposer sur le marché et qui est loin de tourner sur tout les jeux.

Je pense que ça mérite qu'on en soit conscient, notamment quand on fait des comparaisons avec des algos standards qui n'utilisent pas ces tensors et RT core.




> , et d'autre part, surtout, on n'a pas le choix. Parce qu'il y a pas de cartes sans les unités chez Nvidia en haut de gamme (ni même dans des gammes équivalentes). 
> Qui plus est, même chez AMD, on n'a pas spécialement de différences de coût pour des cartes équivalentes, en fait


Exactement, c'est ce que je disais en disant que seule l'absence de concurrence permet ceci. C'est parce que AMD est à la traine et qu’aucun concurrent valable par ailleurs n'existe que Nvidia peut se permettre d'augmenter subitement le cout des cartes et de vendre des cartes dont une partie est morte chez la plupart des gens faute de jeux l'utilisant souvent. Dans un système concurrentiel avec un concurrent au même niveau technique, le concurrent se serait empressé de sortir une carte de la même puissance sans tensor core ni RTcore et dont toute la puissance aurait été concentré sur le graphisme standard. Nvidia aurait du alors réagir en mettant en avant que ses cartes sont certes plus cher pour la même puissance mais qu'elles ont tensor core et Raytracing et on aurait un équilibre avec le consommateur disposant d'un choix.

Ici il n'y aucun choix juste parce que le système concurrentiel est inefficace dans ce segment. Ça ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut pas en avoir conscience quand on fait des tests techniques : Oui le DLSS donne de bons résultats, mais parce qu'on nous le fait payer en espèces sonnante et trébuchante, il faut en avoir conscience, même si ça ne change rien à la recommandation d'achat. C'est tout ce que j'attendais de vous. 
Vos tests donnent sans cesse l'impression que le DLSS est aussi efficace que les technologies autre type FXAA ou MSAA etc. N'importe quel scientifique qui vous lis doit s'étrangler tant c'est loin de la réalité. Le DLSS demande infiniment plus de calcul que ces algorithmes, infiniment. C'est juste hors de comparaison. Le fait qu'il arrive à peine à dépasser un poil ces algos montre au contraire qu'il est relativement mauvais (et je suis docteur en IA, je le redis, j'aimerais bien qu'il en soit autrement parce que c'est un algo de ma discipline, mais voila c'est comme ça). Nvidia fait payer ce peu d'efficacité de façon lourde, parce qu'ils peuvent se le permettre en l'absence de concurrence. 

Pour comprendre pourquoi Nvidia fait ça (bah oui, si c'est si inefficace autant exploser encore plus la concurrence en utilisant ces parties de la carte pour de la puissance brute) Il ne faut pas oublier que tout ceci découle principalement du fait que le pari initial n'est pas le DLSS, mais le raytracing et que devant le cout calculatoire du raytracing Nvidia n'a pas eu d'autres choix que de recourir à un raytracing diminué avec réseaux de neurones en appui pour filtrer. C''est la seule raison initiale de l'existence des tensor core : il fallait pouvoir faire tourner ce réseaux filtrant sans impacter le reste des perfs. 
Ensuite ils se sont retrouvés avec ces tensors core sans savoir qu'en faire puisque peu de jeux utilisent le raytracing et ils essaie donc de trouver des applications qui le rentabiliserait. Qu'elles soit efficace ou non ne rentre donc pas en ligne de compte puisqu'ils sont obligés d'avoir ces cores pour le raytracing. D’où le DLSS et les autres applis type filtrage audio. (juste des ré-application des grand classiques de l'IA)





> Un calcul bête et méchant sur le nombre de transistors d'un TU116 (Turing sans les unités) donnerait environ ~8 milliards de transistors pour une puce avec 1920 unités. Et un TU106 (RTX 2060) avec ce nombre d'unités là est donné à ~10 milliards. La différence est pas ouf.


C'est à peu prés la différence entre deux gammes. La différence entre une RTX 2070 et 2080 par exemple. C'est loin d'être négligeable et c'est à peu prés ce qui est observé sur l'augmentation des couts de ces gammes par rapport aux anciens tarifs. Ce qui est totalement logique. 




> Je pense surtout que Nvidia a choisi cette voie parce que le gain avec les unités dédiées est assez conséquent pour un coût (en transistor) modéré. Parce que même en réglant le DLSS pour la meilleure qualité possible, le gain par rapport à du natif dans la définition visée est intéressant.


Non, pas du tout. Le gain est ridicule par rapport au cout calculatoire. Je t'invite à poser l’équation proprement sur le cout calculatoire des méthodes d'AA standard et à en déduire si ça vaut le cout par rapport au DLSS pour le prix d'un changement de gamme. (disons pour le cout de passage d'une 2070 à 2080 justement). Tu verra vite que c'est un algorithme extrêmement cher pour pas grand chose.

Tu oubli la temporalité dans ton raisonnement, ce qui t'induit en erreur en pensant que les Tensors core avaient pour but le déploiement du DLSS, mais c'est faux : la raison de l'existence des tensors core est très simple et bien plus cohérente : ils sont à l'origine là parce que sans eux pas de filtrage pour le raytracing = pas de raytracing. Les deux types de core ne font parti que d'un pari technologique pour chambouler le rendu graphique avec du raytracing en temps réel. Le reste est totalement accessoire. Si tu le prends ainsi tu voit vite que tout est logique : Nvidia impose ses cores alors qu'ils pourraient, pour le même prix, fournir plus de puissance et écraser la concurrence.  Mais c'est parce qu'il y a le raytracing à la clé. (donc une victoire potentielle bien plus grande sur la concurrence) Pas pour fournir le DLSS, ce serait complétement idiot. Le fait qu'ils tentent de rentabiliser les tensor core maintenant qu'ils sont posés partout est ensuite logique, même si les algos déployés sont peu performants dans la vue d'ensemble.

Amha, vous ne vous posez pas assez de question sur cette vue d'ensemble, et même si ça ne change rien pour le consommateur il serait bon que les choses soient plus clairs sur ces aspects quand vous les abordez.

----------


## Dandu

Pour la parution : on va pas modifier toutes les publications (parce que c'est ça que ça implique, en réalité, on doit paraître de façon assez fixe) parce qu'éventuellement, un and sur deux, un GPU va sortir un peu après. Sans qu'on connaisse la date exacte, d'ailleurs. On aurait même décalé de 15 jours, on aurait eu - au mieux - un test rushé d'une carte sur trois.


Pour le reste, j'entends bien les arguments, mais y a quand même deux chose à prendre en compte. Premièrement, les tensor core existaient avant le ray tracing, même si dans la pratique, y a pas de cartes grand public équipées. Nvidia visait quand même plus l'accélération sur les tâches « d'IA » (comme ils disent). Alors, dans la pratique, c'est essentiellement utilisé pour le DLSS et pour masque le coût en perfs du ray tracing, mais ça a pas été mis pour ça (ou alors, ça a été anticipé gravement). Et ensuite, le DLSS permet de gains intéressants : on est entre et 30 et 100 % de gains dans les jeux pour une qualité visuelle correcte sur la version 2.0 (le flou du début, c'est fini). Les calculs bêtes et méchants, ils donnent entre 20 et 30 % de gains si on remplaçait les unités dédiées par des unités classiques (soit 20 à 30 % de gains, c'est pas magique). 

Et accessoirement, ça sert à rien de se dire "s'il y avait de la concurrence". D'une part, y en avait pas, et quand il y en a un peu... ils suivent la même voie. Tracée par Nvidia, peut-être, mais c'est comme ça.

Et franchement, l'acheteur, il en a rien à faire du fait que l'ago demande du calcul, si en pratique c'est plus rapide (et c'est le cas). Ca te chagrine parce que c'est ton domaine et que tu sembles trouver ça crade (et perso, je trouve le ray tracing sans intérêt et j'ai pas encore trouvé d'exemple ou c'était vraiment intéressant au-delà du gimmick). On peut spéculer sur le fait que c'est la raison de l'augmentation des prix, mais c'est fallacieux : si Nvidia avait sorti des cartes avec plus d'unités, le prix aurait aussi été augmenté, parce qu'il y avait pas de concurrence. Et de toute façon, la seule concurrence actuelle c'est AMD, et quand AMD a l'avantage... ils augmentent les prix. Si la situation avait été inversée, avec des radeon plus rapides, on aurait quand même eu l'augmentation. D'ailleurs, la Radeon VII, elle était super onéreuse aussi.

----------


## BilliBalla

Je viens de terminer le numéro, merci c'était top  :;): 

Par contre je sais qu'on est fin 2020, mais mon porte-monnaie a toujours mal quand vous présentez les disques durs comme un composant du passé qui n'a plus sa place dans un ordi de joueur, ceci à plusieurs endroits du magazine. Le prix au Go est quand-même 2 à 4 fois moins cher environ, et aujourd'hui beaucoup de jeux dépassent les 100Go (voir les 150Go). En temps normal je vise le moyen de gamme pour mon matos informatique, mais stocker mes jeux sur SSD je peux juste pas (à l'heure actuelle).

Sinon toute la partie «Sécurité et internet» est vraiment bien  ::):

----------


## Dandu

Oui, enfin si t'aimes bien avoir des textures blanches parce que le stockage suit pas la cadence (ou attendre les temps de chargement), c'est un choix.

Parce que vraiment, les HDD c'est une relique du passé, et encore pire avec les disques actuels, vu qu'ils sont absolument pas prévu pour stocker des jeux et donc que les perfs sont moins bonnes qu'un vieux modèle pour ça  ::o:

----------


## Jerom

Est-ce qu'on connait la date du prochain CPC Hardware ? (Vers le 15 déc. ? Avant le couvre feu de 20h ?!)  ::P: 

J'ai raté l'abonnement re-confinement (1 HW + 2 CPC et pas trop le temps de lire les CPC)... Et j'ai acheté plutôt des pdf au 1er conf. /super formule ! (Surtout vu l'état de Presstalys... Ils reverssent aux magazines depuis - même en retard ?!)  ::|: 

Bravo pour votre dossier CPC HW44 d'avril-mai sur la sauvegarde d'ailleurs !  :Perfect: 
Je ne l'ai terminé que récemment, lu un peu en diagonale à l'époque et je vous ai fait de la pub sur le topic des SSD. 

Je me suis mis au NVMe 1 To entre temps aussi et j'ai lu vos avis.  :Pipe:  +1 pour la fin des HDD mécaniques à part dans les NAS...  :Fouras:

----------


## Dandu

Il sort vers le 20.

----------


## Jerom

Merci !

----------

